# Neve na Loriga (S.Estrela) - Novembro 2008



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 08:03)

*Apresentação*: Loriga  é uma vila e freguesia portuguesa do concelho de Seia, distrito da Guarda. Tem 36,52 km² de área, 1 367 habitantes (2005) e densidade populacional de 37,51 hab/km². Tem uma povoação anexa, o Fontão.

Loriga encontra-se a 20 km de Seia, 80km da Guarda e 320km de Lisboa. A vila é acessível pela EN 231 e pela EN338, estrada concluída em 2006, seguindo um traçado pré-existente, com um percurso de 9,2 km de paisagens de montanha, entre as cotas 960m (Portela do Arão) e 1650m, junto à Lagoa Comprida.
Vista panorâmica de Loriga e do vale glaciar com o mesmo nome, semelhante a uma paisagem alpina

É conhecida como a "Suíça Portuguesa" devido à sua extraordinária localização geográfica. Está situada a cerca de 770m de altitude, na sua parte urbana mais baixa, rodeada por montanhas, das quais se destacam a Penha dos Abutres (1828m de altitude) e a Penha do Gato (1771m). Sensivelmente encontra-se a 15 m da Torre (2000m)


Hoje (28/11/2008), Loriga acordou assim:







7:30 da manha


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 09:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 09:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais umas fotos


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 10:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 10:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 10:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ora aí está um vídeo.
Foi filmado por volta das 8:30m


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 11:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Oito e meia da manha.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 11:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 11:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 13:10)

registos Às 11:15


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2008 às 15:29)

Digo-te o mesmo que disse ao *Spiritmind*, belas fotos! 

Nevou bem por aí! Que saudades de neve que eu tenho! 

E que inveja...


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 15:34)

jonaslor disse:


> 7:30 da manha



Mais um magnifico nevão


----------



## joaoj (29 Nov 2008 às 16:58)

Fotos ESPECTACULARES...


----------



## tclor (29 Nov 2008 às 17:52)

*Ao longo do dia...*




































A minha estação meteorológica, que com tanta neve acumulada em cima do pluviómetro está a ter algumas dificuldades na medição correcta da precipitação:









As fotografias estão demasiado grandes...alguém sabe como posso diminuir o seu tamanho?


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 18:31)

Belas fotos belos registos  parabéns venha mais neve


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 18:35)

tclor Quando as coloca ao copiar o código existe uma opção miniatura. Pode usar essas ou então reduzi-las antes de as postar.


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 18:40)

saca isto 

http://download.microsoft.com/download/whistler/Install/2/WXP/EN-US/ImageResizerPowertoySetup.exe


----------



## tclor (29 Nov 2008 às 19:31)

Obrigado 

Spiritmind, ao clicar no teu link não aparece nada...


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 20:18)

Mais registos no inicio da tarde.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2008 às 20:30)

Para mais detalhe sobre Loriga, visitar o tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/loriga-suica-portuguesa-1533.html


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2008 às 00:12)

Isto é o que eu chamo um dia memorável, praticamente todo o dia a nevar!

Que grande presentão da Mãe-Natureza .

Loriga é bem bonita e com neve então é outro encanto. Parabéns pela lotaria que vos calhou!


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 10:51)

Ontem  (28/11/2008) ao anoitecer.


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 10:53)

*Hoje* (30/11/2008) pela manhã.


----------



## tclor (30 Nov 2008 às 15:39)

Hoje às 14,00 horas.


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2008 às 19:59)

Fotos de hoje à tarde


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 21:02)

Espectáculo! Já estava bem na hora de um nevão desses nessa zona, e ainda temos inverno pela frente 

Gostei especialmente daquela do tclor com os montes brancos no fundo


----------



## tclor (1 Dez 2008 às 10:42)

Loriga ontem à noite e hoje pelas 10,00 horas.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 11:09)

Muito boas as fotos! Parabéns


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2008 às 11:13)

Magnifico


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2008 às 11:19)

Lindas fotos!!!

Nunca tive oportunidade de conhecer Loriga... não vou perder a próxima oportunidade!


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2008 às 17:12)

Foi uma barrigada de neve para todos (ou quase)... 
Há quantos anos não havia tantos dias consecutivos de neve em Loriga? Desde 1997 não?


----------



## tclor (1 Dez 2008 às 18:54)

Minho disse:


> Foi uma barrigada de neve para todos (ou quase)...
> Há quantos anos não havia tantos dias consecutivos de neve em Loriga? Desde 1997 não?



Com uma espessura de neve superior à destes dias, tenho registados 3 dias consecutivos em Abril de 1998. Contudo, também em Fevereiro de 2006 houve 3 dias seguidos com bastante neve.


----------



## PDias (2 Dez 2008 às 10:17)

Fotos muito bonitas de uma região muito bela, Loriga é sem dúvida uma terra com um enquadramento paisagistico fabuloso. Parabéns pelos excelentes registos que nos proporcionaram!


----------



## tclor (2 Dez 2008 às 11:26)

Hoje às 11,00 horas.


----------



## jonaslor (2 Dez 2008 às 17:05)

Dia 1/12/2008 (segunda feira)



























Hoje de manhã (10:10 am)


----------

